
How the Dyn outage affected Cloudflare - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/how-the-dyn-outage-affected-cloudflare/
======
btown
Our US-based e-commerce site went down during the DDoS despite being behind
Cloudflare, since we needed to use a CNAME for our origin. "Serve stale while
revalidating" would have completely solved the problem, and I'm incredibly
excited that Cloudflare is rolling it out soon - hopefully before the next big
attack!

Nobody intentionally discontinues a subdomain they own by forcing their origin
server's DNS to timeout on responding to the CNAME. (And Cloudflare could
always make serve-stale-while-revalidating optional if a user truly does want
to have that option.) So "serve stale while revalidating" seems like an
unequivocal improvement on the current system.

